# Should you put ads on your site?



## mannycotora (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello all!,

So as I am finishing my site and getting ready to launch it and advertise my butt off!, I wanted to ask everyone if having ads that generate extra cash (no T shirt ads) is a good idea? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

It can be a little messy to manage (pay per click, for example), but it can certainly add income to your bottom line. Be careful not to dilute your brand or show some favoritism to suppliers or competitors. If someone wants to pay regardless of the amount of clicks, there not much of a downside.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not like to advertise for anybody on my site. I give plenty of referrals though on here.

If you get to my site I don't want you to be distracted and leave.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I allow ads on my information sites but not my sales sites. Google ads bring a little over $100 a month. /


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

If you're selling something, you should probably keep your site ad free. You want people to buy what you're offering, not what someone else who bought an ad is offering. 

On information sites, ads can be great and bring in dollars. On retail sites, they often give the idea that you're not confident you can sell your own product.


----------



## Beckmar Ink (Nov 6, 2008)

I do not have Ads on my site. It makes for a nice clean look and keeps customers looking threw all that I have to offer instead of them getting distracted and moving on. Plus I would hate to lose someone after all the hard work that was put in.


----------



## WiseGuy (Aug 4, 2008)

no, I think it cheapens the look/feel of a site.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

it is probably not a good idea to place ads on a site where you are selling product. Google ads can actually advertise your compitition. However if you have a blog or an information site as I do then I don't see why you can't do that. Got my check today for last month.. $116.00.. If I keep that up then I will have made over $1300 for the year..


----------



## mannycotora (Apr 23, 2007)

$1300 extra a month sounds great lou! you must get a lot of traffic on your website!


----------



## Beckmar Ink (Nov 6, 2008)

badalou said:


> it is probably not a good idea to plavce ads on a site where you are selling product. Google ad can actually advertise your compitition. However if you a blog or an information site as Id then I don't see whyyou can't do that. Got my check to day for last month.. $116.00.. If I keep that up then I will have made over $1300 for the year..


Wow ya how much traffic does it take to get that kind of check?
It is almost worth making a info site and trying it out. I still would not put an add on my work site though.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mannycotora said:


> $1300 extra a month sounds great lou! you must get a lot of traffic on your website!


That is a year.. I am getting a little over $100 a month.


----------



## Beckmar Ink (Nov 6, 2008)

badalou said:


> That is a year.. I am getting a little over $100 a month.


Oops ya that what i meant. Still sounds ok.


----------



## mannycotora (Apr 23, 2007)

Beckmar Ink said:


> Oops ya that what i meant. Still sounds ok.


Yeah me too thats what I meant as well but still, that really sounds good!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you get to choose *who* is advertising on your site with Google ads, or is it random and up to Google? Can others *request* to be on your site?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

EnMartian said:


> If you're selling something, you should probably keep your site ad free. You want people to buy what you're offering, not what someone else who bought an ad is offering.
> 
> On information sites, ads can be great and bring in dollars. On retail sites, they often give the idea that you're not confident you can sell your own product.


In a word...NO. You're main object is to convert the visit to a sale. When you provide an ad you have the potential of the visitor leaving your sale without making a purchase. The sale is much more valuable than the potential of making a few hundred dollars a year from Google. If you had information siites, such as Lou explained, then it might make sense to generate some income on those websites


----------



## Blankdogtag (Dec 17, 2008)

Ads on your new web site is a big no no
Here is why. 
1. adsense is what most people use. Chances are you have a shirt web site the ads google will give you will be related to the contant you have on your side. Those ads will payout .5-.30 cents max. 
Bring people into your side with PPC at .10-2.00 whats the point. 

2. you need traffic in order to make adsense work. A new site will have very low trafic in the start the last thing you want to do is push your vistors to another website. 

3.Most people dont know how and where to place adsense ads. Puting adsense on your home page is not going to do anything for you but confuse people. 

There are more reason not to put ads but is 1 AM for me and im getting a little weak  stay away from the ads


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

The only Ad's I have promote my brand and company specials. No outside ad's for me...


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I have had my own ads and ads for my customers (discretely) on my site. Outside of that, I do not allow google ads on my site.

If I am a professional company and I am making money off of google ads, for the most part people don't notice. BUT, the customers that would possibly be willing to spend large amounts of money with my company see the ads, they may think my company doesn't make enough money as is. First impressions do mean a lot in business. The last thing I would want is a potential customer leaving my site because they don't feel confident in my business.

I saw a company the other day sending out advertisements for their business. Their company looked very professional, but when I went on their site, it had google ads on it, which I thought was strange. After some research, I found out it was a company that has scammed many people out of a $37 application fee. They send their money in and the people never received what was promised them and the company moves on. Just one scenario, but that was my first impression....


----------



## mannycotora (Apr 23, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Do you get to choose *who* is advertising on your site with Google ads, or is it random and up to Google? Can others *request* to be on your site?


actually yes. I was going to join some ad network and chose which ads to place on my site. Not random ads or google.

I was considering it because I wanted to have other sources of income from the website. All ads would be everything but tshirts or apparel.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Manny, for the response.

Does that mean with Google ads, you always get to choose what companies are on your site, or are they sometimes random?

Like, if I see a site with Google Ads, did the site owner choose those companies? Is that a given?

Will people who look at *my* site know that I chose the companies on there, and am associated with them? 

My fear, I guess, is a company ending up on my site that I don't want to associate myself with. 

Any insight on this? Thanks, all.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Kelly, other than a small amount of income that you might derive, why would you want to give someone the opportunity to leave your site? If your site is not meeting sales expectations then you might want to consider things that would improve the conversions....sending potential customers away will not.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I appreciate the sentiment, Ed. That's not the point tho, I want to understand how Google ads work. I have another business, and for that biz, there are very, very few people doing it. Google ads would be very unlikely to lead someone to another business that offers the same service I do, but, I would not want an ad that is for a company that I don't want to associate myself with. 

I was just wondering if anyone already knew if you do get 100% control over who is and who isn't allowed on the site? Thanks alot.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I think some of the content herew ill answer your question:

https://www.google.com/adsense/static/en_US/AfcOverview.html?gsessionid=DDVs-wRZL0UP9U9PVVmthA


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

That's what I was starting to think, it might come down to just going to Google. I have no problem reading directly from the source. When a thread comes along, and it seems like people in the thread already know the subject matter, it's sometimes faster just to ask them. 

Thanks for the link. It's handy to just have that info at our fingertips.


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

It regards to SEO, Adwords can provide a helping boost, however there are drawbacks as has been explained in detail in previous posts. Nonetheless, I'd use Adwords in conjunction with a duplicate blog, i.e. build a free blog with www.blogger.com and post your AdWords there. Make sure in this blog that it links back to your main blog/store area and you can always imbed your own coupons, links etc in your duplicate blog. I look at it as the best of both worlds, just my two cents.


----------

